#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Ρωτούμε - Απαντούν : Φορολογικά & Λογιστικά

## Xάρης

Σ' αυτό το θέμα θέτουμε ερωτήματα σχετικά με τα *Φορολογικά και τα Λογιστικά* και ο λογιστής *Κωνσταντίνος Πασσιάς*, με μεγάλη πείρα και εξειδίκευση σε ανάλογα θέματα, θα μας απαντήσει εντός του πρώτου πενθημέρου του αμέσως επόμενου μήνα.

Η συνεργασία με τον κ. Πασσιά *δεν ισχύει* πλέον.*
*Αντιθέτως υπάρχει συνεργασία με τον κ. *Κολυδά Νίκο.
*Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## thomas

Πως μπορούμε να μεταφέρουμε ένα πάγιο στοιχείο του γραφείου στο σπίτι μας ; Πχ Η/Υ . Με νόμιμες διαδικασίες.

----------


## Evan

θα μπορούσε να σχολιάσει αυτό το οποίο απάντησε ο majakoulas αλλά ας έχουμε και μια άλλη γνώμη από κάποιον πιο ειδικό, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## anka

(Μοιάζει με την ερώτηση #2 από τον thomas)
Πώς μπορούμε να έχουμε νόμιμα στο γραφείο αντικείμενα που μας έκαναν δώρο και επομένως δεν έχουμε κανένα παραστατικό γι'αυτά;

----------


## thomas

O thomas είπε το αντίθετο . Πως νόμιμα μπορούμε να πάρουμε κάτι σπίτι την στιγμή που δε μας χρειάζεται άλλο στο γραφείο  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## avgoust

Oταν κόβουμε απόδειξη παροχής σε μια εταιρεία υπάρχει παρακράτηση 20%. Τι γίνεται και πως μπορούμε να την εισπράξουμε αν δεν την αποδώσει ο υπόχρεος.

----------

Γιάννης Γ

----------


## georgecv

Πρέπει να πάρεις την αντίστοιχη βεβαίωση ανεξάρτητα εάν έχει πληρώσει ή όχι ο υπόχρεος , τότε εσύ θα εισπράξεις το ποσό

----------


## Xάρης

Διάβασε την πρώτη δημοσίευση.
α. Υποβάλλουμε τις ερωτήσεις
β. Στο τέλος του μήνα οι συντονιστές τις συγκεντρώνουν, φιλτράρουν και τις δίνουν στον Πασσιά.
γ. Μέσα στο πρώτο πενθήμερο του μήνα περιμένουμε τις απαντήσεις. Το πρώτο πενθήμερο του Ιανουαρίου ας το κάνουμε δεκαπενθήμερο λόγω εορτών.

----------


## Theo

Από 01-01-10 εως 05-01-10 Θωμά.

----------


## anka

Μια ερώτηση ακόμα. Τι κάνουμε σε περίπτωση κλοπής εξοπλισμού;

----------


## thomas

Σε περίπτωση κλοπής νομίζω πρώτα αναφέρουμε στην αστυνομία τι εκλάπη και μετά επίσκεψη από εφορία για μια δεύτερη ενημέρωση .

----------


## Xάρης

Να ενημερώσω ότι οι μέχρι τώρα ερωτήσεις έχουν δοθεί στους συνεργάτες μας και αναμένουμε τις απαντήσεις.

Τις ερωτήσεις σας μπορείτε να τις θέτετε και σε άλλα θέματα προκειμένου να απαντήσουν οι μη ειδικοί συνάδελφοι μέλη του Φόρουμ όσο γνωρίζουν από προσωπικές τους εμπειρίες.

----------

Theo

----------


## Xάρης

Δυστυχώς ο κ. Πασσιάς λόγω φόρτου εργασίας δεν θα  μπορεί να απαντά στις ερωτήσεις μας.
Ενδεχομένως να έχουμε μια απάντηση σ' όσες ερωτήσεις έχουν τεθεί μέχρι 31.12.2009.

Το παρόν θέμα κλειδώνεται μέχρι να βρούμε νέο συνεργάτη.

----------

